# just look



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

on youtube look at wxdave1 channel, he's from wxrisk.com, no hype, no B.S just the facts


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

FISHERBOY;1540188 said:


> on youtube look at wxdave1 channel, he's from wxrisk.com, no hype, no B.S just the facts


yep, my cousin showed me his forecasts back in oct. i posted his site in the cap. ny thread!


----------

